# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Ból oczu po wyjściu z domu

## Puola

Witam. Czasem po wyjściu z domu (jazda autobusem i zajęcia na uczelni) pojawia się u mnie okropny ból oczu, zupełnie inny od tego, który towarzyszy np. zbyt długiej pracy przy komputerze. Czasem ból trwa cały dzień, czasem mija po powrocie do domu. Nie pojawia się też zawsze. Jaka może być przyczyna tej dolegliwości? Kilka lat temu (3-4) czegoś takiego nie doświadczałem. Noszę okulary, są dopasowane.

----------


## Garbusia

Hej, ale mowisz o bolu zwiazanym z nadwrazliwoscia na swiatlo, czy jaki to jest rodzaj bolu? Ja kiedys mialam nadwrazliwosc na swiatlo i bol oczu spowodowany noszeniem soczewek kontaktowych. Okazalo sie ze mam zapalenie spojowek. Mialam tak kilkakrotnie. Pare lat pozniej bylam na badaniach u okulistow na uniwersytecie i sie okazalo, ze przez to zapalenie spojowek, gdzies mi sie tam w oku jakas blizna zrobila. Okulista mnie nastraszyl, ze to nie moze sie powtorzyc bo beda jakies komplikacje. Dlatego wez to sprawdz jak najszybciej.

----------


## Puola

Sam nie wiem, czym to jest spowodowane. W domu mogę siedzieć godzinami przed komputerem i nic, po wyjściu z domu czasem już np. w autobusie zaczyna boleć, a na uczelni jest gorzej, zwłaszcza, gdy jestem np. na zajęciach, gdzie puszczają obraz z rzutnika (czyli właściwie każdych). Ból zazwyczaj mija po powrocie do domu. Zdarza się też, że w ogóle tego bólu nie ma, ale częściej jednak jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja to ogólnie mam ciągle problem z oczami, bo cierpię na zespół suchego oka, więc często mnie bolą, są suche, podrażnione i odczuwam silny dyskomfort. Dlatego staram się regularnie zakraplać sobie krople starazolin hydrobalance, które szybko mi pomagają na te dolegliwości, bo zawierają kwas hialuronowy, który działa mega kojąco

----------

